# [solved] Gnome: Dateien durch Endung statt mimetype untersch

## merlin2k

Hi,

kann man unter Gnome eintellen das Dateien nicht anhand ihres mimetypes, sondern aufgrund ihrer Dateiendung einer Anwendung zugeordnet werden?

Hintergrund:

ich benutze das Programm MYSQL-Workbench, welches Dateien mit der Endung .mwb abspeichert. Diese Dateien sind ZIP-Dateien die verschiedene XML-Dateien und anderes enthalten.

Wenn ich Gnome sage das er die *.mwb-Dateien mit MYSQL-Workbench öffnen soll, versucht Gnome auch alle ZIP-Dateien die auf *.zip enden mit MYSQL-Workbench zu öffnen, was natürlich nicht funktioniert.

Wenn ich dann sage das er *.zip-Dateien mit dem Archievmanager öffnen soll, öffnet er auch wieder alle *.mwb-Dateien mit dem Archievmanager weil er anhand des mimetypes erkennt das es sich um ZIP-Dateien handelt. 

Hat da jemand eine Lösung für mich?Last edited by merlin2k on Thu Sep 10, 2009 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi merlin2k,

also eine Lösung hab ich nicht. Aber vielleicht ein Workaround. Das Problem ist einfach das es Linux typisch ist das man sowas eben nicht nach einer Dateiendung unterscheidet und deshalb gibt es wohl keine einfache Lösung.

Zum Workaround:

1. Immer wieder mit Rechtsklick -> Datei -> Eigenschaften -> Öffnen mit -> Programm auswählen.

 (Aber dann entscheidet der das mit dem Mime-Typ und es werden alle Dateien mit dem Programm geöffnet. Allerdings musst das dann immer nur machen wenn du zwischen der Workbench und dem Zip-Vorgang wechselst.)

2. Wenn es sich nur um ein paar Dateien Handelt die du immer wieder brauchst und dessen Namen oder Pfadangabe sich nicht häufig ändern, könntest du die eine Verknüpfung erstellen die halt die Workbench mit der Datei als Parameter öffnet.

Effektiv hättest du dann auch nur einen Klick (oder Doppelklick). Aber das ist dann auf die Datei zugeschnitten.

Sonst fallen mir grade keine weitern Lösungen ein wie man das so machen könnte.. z.B. das bestimmte Dateien in einem Ordner von Nautilus nur mit einem bestimmten Programm geöffnete werden... aber vielleicht läuft mir ja noch was über den Schirm und dann denk ich an dich.

----------

## Finswimmer

Erstell dir ein Programm, welches anhand der Endung die jeweilige Datei richtig öffnet.

Anschließend lässt du alle Dateien des MIME Typs mit deinem eigenen Programm öffnen.

Tobi

----------

## JKRock

Mich würde auch interessieren wie generell in gtk die icons verwaltet/zugeordnet werden.

Aus dem was ich bisher sehe werde ich nämlich nicht schlau...

Unter 

```
/usr/share/icons
```

sind ja die einzelnen icon-packete(= icon-themes ?)

z.B. "gnome" mit jeweiligen Unterordnern "32x32" "48x48"...

und mit einer index.theme

die im eigendlichen nur Aussagen über diese Unterordner macht:

```

[32x32/categories]

Size=32

Context=Categories

Type=Fixed

[32x32/devices]

Size=32

Context=Devices

Type=Fixed

```

Aber woher weiss gtk, dass amarok genau sein icon zugewiesen bekommt?

gruß JKRock

----------

## merlin2k

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Erstell dir ein Programm, welches anhand der Endung die jeweilige Datei richtig öffnet.
> 
> Anschließend lässt du alle Dateien des MIME Typs mit deinem eigenen Programm öffnen.
> 
> Tobi

 

Danke Tobi, manchmal kommt man einfach nicht auf die simpelste lösung...

habe jetzt ein kleines script geschrieben mit dem alle Dateien des mimetypes application/zip geöffnet werden:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(echo $1 | grep -oE '.mwb'$)" == "" ]

then

   $(/usr/bin/file-roller $1);

else

   $(/usr/bin/mysql-workbench $1);

fi;
```

funktioniert perfekt!

----------

## merlin2k

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber woher weiss gtk, dass amarok genau sein icon zugewiesen bekommt?
> ...

 

weil es in dem ordner apps in deinem theme eine Datei gibt die amarok.svg oder amarok.png heißt:

```

~/.icons/ClearlooksOSX/scalable/apps/amarok.png

```

----------

## JKRock

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> Mich würde auch interessieren wie generell in gtk die icons verwaltet/zugeordnet werden.
> 
> Aus dem was ich bisher sehe werde ich nämlich nicht schlau...
> 
> Unter 
> ...

 

Blöd, jetzt ist die eigendliche Frage des Threaderstellers ja beantwortet, meine aber nicht und das Ganze ist nun als solved markiert

-> ich öffne dann einen neuen Thread.

gruß JKRock

----------

